# I have experienced high failure rates with Asrock. Nonexistent consumer warranty?



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 29, 2014)

I have had 3 out of 4 Asrock 1155 motherboards die in the past 6 months. I thought I was upgrading one computer and the other ones were new builds but with tested good parts. The PSUs I have are top notch(multimeter tested as well) and I use UPSs as line conditioners so power problems are not possible. It doesn't help that Asrock does not stand by its products thanks to its nonexistent warranty.


I would obviously advise against Asrock if you are going to take the 2011v3 plunge like I will soon.

I have had terrible luck with Asrock motherboards and was wondering if any of the community has seen the same thing recently.


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2014)

75% failure rate is just bad luck. 

What boards are we talking here? If it's the same board even I would get suspicios (some models can be crap, this goes for every manufacturer of everything), but if there are different boards I would say it's bad luck.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a Z68 Extreme4, Z77 Extreme6, Z77 Pro4-M (now owned by a friend), and Z87 Extreme6 still in service without issue, all are 1-3 years old. If we want to go old school, I bought several of their crappy blue boards refurbished from Geeks.com about two years ago, and all still work: AM2NF3-VSTA (abused with a Phenom II X4 for several months at one point), K8NF6P-VSTA, 775Xfire-VSTA and 4CoreDual-SATA2.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 29, 2014)

Frick said:


> 75% failure rate is just bad luck.
> 
> What boards are we talking here? If it's the same board even I would get suspicios (some models can be crap, this goes for every manufacturer of everything), but if there are different boards I would say it's bad luck.



Two Z77 Extreme3 and one Z77 Extreme4. I honestly figured they would have at least a 3 year warranty but apparently they have no warranty whatsoever. I guess I have just been cursed by Asrock. 

I never had a gigabyte or MSI board fail despite using just as many of them.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 29, 2014)

Sometimes you just have bad luck is all. My file server has been running on an ASRock board 24/7 for the last year and a bit. Alternatively, my last ASRock A85X board died within 2 months. Lots of people have their boards, but after seeing an ASRock ITX board in person, their ITX ones are made extremely poorly (very thin PCB), so I never consider them for tiny builds. All their ATX boards seem good to me though.

In contrast, I have an Asus Maximus V Formula that currently can't go above 1600mhz RAM, the LAN port is dead, and for some reason won't overclock any CPU I put in it past stock. It is currently a £300 paperweight, and yet is one of the most sought after high end boards.

Shit happens.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 29, 2014)

Nope, I have had many ASRock boards and not one failure. And I don't get why you say there is no warranty.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 29, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Nope, I have had many ASRock boards and not one failure. And I don't get why you say there is no warrenty. They have a three year on there boards



When I look up there warranty, they say they don't have a consumer warranty. They only have a one year Authorized Distributor Warranty. http://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=RMA


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 29, 2014)

yep, my asrock 990fx board still ok but she is in the box now.
i think thats why better longer warranty since you dont know what gonna happen to it


----------



## Jetster (Sep 29, 2014)

DaedalusHelios said:


> When I look up there warranty, they say they don't have a consumer warranty. They only have a one year Authorized Distributor Warranty. http://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=RMA



Yea I see that now. Newegg has it listed as a three year. So I guess you have to return it to the dealer

I've had other boards fail but not ASRock


----------



## Naito (Sep 29, 2014)

My Z77 Extreme4 has been running for over 2 years without issue. Also have an old P45XE that was used for many years and had been installed in a PC that experienced PSU failure; that still works fine. I've been nothing but impressed with AsRock, and I'm someone who originally always went Gigabyte boards (had no issue with them either, AsRock just offered better value at the time).


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 29, 2014)

Newegg covers it for the standards terms as they do with any motherboard. I am sure that would be 30 to 90 days unless you purchase additional coverage. Honestly, 90 days would be shocking. I am guessing 30 days.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 29, 2014)

I know they have a 30 day return/warranty but should honor the three year if they put it there. And if the ASRock site states the dealer is to cover it. I'll e mail them later today.

Edit: I do remember a board a consumer bent the pins on and I contacted ASRock. They replaced the socket for $50. They were easy to deal with and fast on the return


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 29, 2014)

Jetster said:


> I know they have a 30 day return/warranty but should honor the three year if they put it there. And if the ASRock site states the dealer is to cover it. I'll e mail them later today.
> 
> Edit: I do remember a board a consumer bent the pins on and I contacted ASRock. They replaced the socket for $50. They were easy to deal with and fast on the return



Well I have seen emails of customer communications with Asrock stating they don't repair but simply replace the motherboard completely. I would gladly pay Asrock the $50 they used to charge to replace the motherboard out. It was their standard RMA in the past but that RMA page on their website leads me to believe they don't do that anymore.


----------



## Schmuckley (Sep 29, 2014)

They use cheaper parts/thinner PCBs.
I try to avoid AsRock as much as possible.
..Typed from a z77 Overclock Formula 
OCF is the exception. 

but like...their z87-97 boards? (except OCF)
Biostars are better
Asus is better
Gigabyte is better (ud3-up)


----------



## AsRock (Sep 29, 2014)

I have 2 ASRock mobo's here one Z68 and the other Z77 and believe both are keyboard killers if you plug in a none mech in the ps\2 and a mechanical in the usb has proven over 2-3 months the keys with start failing on the mech boards how ever if just one or the other was plugged in it's been a none issue for the 5th keyboard with no ps\2 keyboard plugged in..

And the other issue i have had with the Z77 was that the top slot stopped working with my 290X how ever worked with my 6970 until the bios was reset.

Both times i have got in touch with ASRock they have return either with a email for RMA or possible attempt with in 24 hours of asking if not shorter.


----------



## silkstone (Sep 29, 2014)

I've had problems with my original board and its replacement (in the sig).

the PCIe slot was temperamental, on-board USB failed and it just eventually died. The replacement has 2 bad memory slots (they appear to have actually killed a couple of sticks of ram that I had in them), I was given a 3 year warranty from the shop and have a month or so left, but I can;t find the time to get down there to get it replaced.

I prolly won't go with AsRock again. Not that I think all their products are crappy, but I want to try something else next upgrade.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 29, 2014)

I read online they have the cheapest analogue VRMs for processor power phases and lie about it being a digital VRM in some boards. I wouldn't know if those claims are true but it doesn't sound like something individuals would lie about being incorrect. I figured that is what caused my last Z77 Extreme4 to suddenly power off and throw the error that there was no RAM inserted.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 29, 2014)

cheap is ok since they release many boards for many level: from low end to high end
but i dont think they offer bad quality boards to the market, if the issue raised they could lose its market, especially today many brands get more competitive


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 29, 2014)

Personally, I think you just had bad luck. I have a Z68 Fatality as my main rig that I've run for 2 years straight fairly hard. Fiance has a Z77 Extreme 6 for the last year, and my HTPC H87 Fatality has had daily use for 7 months straight, all without issue.

My Z68 died from a bad 5v return 4 months after I bought it, but ASRock replied within 6 hours to my email. Since I told them all the common troubleshooting steps I had taken to identify the motherboard as the problem, they simply issued an RMA. 10 days later I had a new motherboard. They also communicated to me at each step of the process.

I can't imagine that ASRock would basically have no warranty for RMA anymore....they would disappear within a year as a company if they did that.  Just e-mail their support and request an RMA.  If you haven't taken all the appropriate troubleshooting steps, they will ask you to do that first, which is reasonable.

@Schmuckley: Please dissuade yourself of the idea that they as a company produce cheaper, thinner PCB's. Mine are all thick, quality pieces. Just like any MB manufacturer, cheaper, value models will be built on thin PCB. The Extreme 4 is one such value model, and it does indeed seem to have high failure rates.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 29, 2014)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Two Z77 Extreme3 and one Z77 Extreme4. I honestly figured they would have at least a 3 year warranty but apparently they have no warranty whatsoever. I guess I have just been cursed by Asrock.
> 
> I never had a gigabyte or MSI board fail despite using just as many of them.


No warranty? Riiight. Warranty period expired... that seems believable.


----------



## Vario (Sep 29, 2014)

My first z77e itx was defective on arrival. It would turn off completely if I did anything beyond idle in windows.  I sent it back to amazon and received their replacement, which has worked fine for about a year now. I don't use it very much though and I am very paranoid about it because z77 chipset 1155 itx mobos will probably be very rare in the next few years.  I had a 970 Extreme 3 which was sold to a friend, it has worked fine from Dec 2012 to present.

The Z77E is fairly thin.
The 970 extreme 3 is also thin, and it has no screw hole for the leading edge of the board so it would flex when plugging sata connectors.

The Z77E has a great feature set, its a very nice board. I really hope it lasts a long time.  I have noticed it sags under my VGA slot possibly due to how the CM Elite 120 holds the VGA.
edit: the elite 120 had a warping floor, remedied it with some zip ties, I googled and it seems like its not an Asrock problem but a characteristic of this otherwise great case.  Asus P8Z77-I  also bends in this case.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't believe you have ground to stand on here.

I've owned 4 AsRock boards, ranging from the 1155, to the 2011, to the 1150 sockets.  My problem has always been receiving them either DOA or with broken features.  Once I get one return, the boards are absolute work horses.  Most of my builds are completed a little after the 30 day window for a return to the seller, so the returns have all been through AsRock itself. 

They have a warranty, and they do service the boards.  You'll need to contact the appropriate person, but the turn-around isn't bad.  I should know, after three separate returns.


Perhaps you should re-evaluate your statements.  I've owned 3 Gigabyte boards, and one of them required RMA every 6 months for 2 years.  Failure in motherboards is either because of crappy design, abuse, or bad luck.  AsRock is no different from any other company, and they do offer a warranty.  Perhaps a contact with one of their representatives would be in order?  Venting here doesn't really do much.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 29, 2014)

Asrock are some of the best bang for the buck boards you can get if hes killed 3 boards in 6 months I would be looking at other causes


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 29, 2014)

I've heard this same stuff with one user not liking a certain company...me included.  I'm not a Asus fan and every board in my house is from MSI.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 29, 2014)

i wouldnt call a 1200W LEPA that costs the same as a 800W corsair GS series to be top notch..... just saying.

i also have an asrock mobo and have had better luck with them than asus


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Sep 29, 2014)

I have used a lot of asrock and never had failure since Day 1. My latest asrock which is now Asrock B85M-HDS has been working for long time and never fail yet. Hopefully they wont of course. Maybe you just received a really bad board.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 29, 2014)

Asrock has Stood by My Z68 for almost 3 years now, Never had a REAL issue with it, but they HAVE been there for Help in the past when I had questions(and I run a 24/7 OC of anywhere from 4.3Ghz to 5Ghz). Also, they EVEN RMA'd an E-BAY purchased board I was installing in a PC that I was building for a friend.Quite honestly I would be surprised if ANY motherboard manufacturer would do that, So You might be doing something wrong.Have you provided them with proof of purchase? You don't really go into what if any steps You took to initiate the warranty process, You just state that it is Non-Exsistant, which clearly isn't true. Honestly I'm curious NOW how You toasted 3 boards in so many months?? It seems your PSU is NOT so TOP-Notch.They might ALSO be thinking that your situation is kind of "sketchy" seeing as there have been SO many issues in such a small time frame, they might be leaning to the fact that You are un-knowingly destroying your board's, and NO company will wanna give You free shit if THAT is the case, However they SHOULD still offer to fix  it for $50. which IS they're repair policy.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Sep 29, 2014)

I ran with Asrock on my Phenom II build and used it for almost 5 years. The first board came in and had an issue - any video driver installed and the system would BSOD and most of the time I couldn't get the video driver to install. After wonderful and quick customer service responses from Asrock through email, they said to return the board. I sent it back to newegg and within a week the replacement came in and worked flawlessly since....I pumped a lot of voltage through this board ramping up the OC on the Phenom II - 1.5125V and even 1.5250V for a few years when I had the CPU running from 3.0 to 3.71.

I've got the Phenom II running in my daughter's computer now, so 5+ years on the Asrock board and still going strong.

I've got a Z87 from Asrock as well right now in my i5 build and it has been working fine the past 6 months without a problem.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 30, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> No warranty? Riiight. Warranty period expired... that seems believable.



No need to act so disrespectful. That will get you nowhere in life. Show me a link on Asrock's site that says otherwise. Or did you even read the post showing it says it offers none from their site? Here I will make it easier for you: http://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=RMA



de.das.dude said:


> i wouldnt call a 1200W LEPA that costs the same as a 800W corsair GS series to be top notch..... just saying.
> 
> i also have an asrock mobo and have had better luck with them than asus



Price doesn't equal quality. That is what reviews and testing reveals.

Read before you speak: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/49..._80_plus_gold_power_supply_review/index5.html

Mine is the 1200watt variant and yes it is a high quality unit.

Read before making claims. Before I started this thread I was researching things and going over various bits of information to help explain why I was running into a high failure rate. 

Stuff like this: 

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235881/digital-or-analogue-vrm

http://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/1enn0h/psa_dont_get_an_asrock_z77_extreme4/

http://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/1317126-VRMs-and-CPU-Coolers-(questions)

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1700282


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2014)

kenkickr said:


> I've heard this same stuff with one user not liking a certain company...me included.  I'm not a Asus fan and every board in my house is from MSI.



Im giving Asus 1 shot-last board i had from them was 11 years ago and it was a headache.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 30, 2014)

Did you email them?  That is how everyone on here who has gotten motherboards RMA'd by them has done it successfully.  Please e-mail them and then tell us what they say?

As to the high failure rates, you have a lot of evidence here to counter your links, which says that all motherboard manufacturers have pretty hit and miss failure rates.  Among all motherboard manufacturers, lower end boards tend to fail more.  You have an extreme 4, which is one of their lower end boards.  Performance-oriented, yes.  Lower-end, also yes.  It has fairly high failure rates.

I've had failures among every board manufacturer I have owned.  I CAN tell you though, ASRock's response was bar none, the best, for me.  That's why I bought a couple more of their boards.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 30, 2014)

I still haven't heard back from Newegg about there listing for a three year warranty. I emailed them a few hours ago


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 30, 2014)

jboydgolfer said:


> ,_You just state that it is Non-Exsistant, which clearly isn't true._  Honestly I'm curious NOW how You toasted 3 boards in so many months?? It seems your PSU is NOT so TOP-Notch.They might ALSO be thinking that your situation is kind of "sketchy" seeing as there have been SO many issues in such a small time frame, they might be leaning to the fact that You are un-knowingly destroying your board's, and NO company will wanna give You free shit if THAT is the case, However they SHOULD still offer to fix  it for $50. which IS they're repair policy.



Read the link I posted earlier before making claims that it isn't true: http://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=RMA

If they have an RMA for end users it should state that in the RMA section of their website.

^^Wouldn't that be interpreted as no warranty outside of what the Authorized Distributor has as their return policy. That is 30 days in most cases.

Now when you say sketchy you don't understand the context of how many computers I build annually. These were for personal computers I was building, although I custom build for my engineering department and embedded systems on our production floor. I simply don't make "sketchy" mistakes. A one billion dollar production plant's production counts on me at work. Before you insult an individual you should understand who they are and their background first at least. Since when has this place gotten so rude. You like Asrock, that doesn't mean other people can't have bad experiences with their products without being inept or malicious. I started this thread asking if my experiences were common or just bad luck and you start pointing fingers at the OP in an insulting manner.



rtwjunkie said:


> I CAN tell you though, ASRock's response was bar none, the best, for me.  That's why I bought a couple more of their boards.



That is good news, I hope they will in fact offer to remedy this situation even if it costs $50 as I am alright with that. I figured I was simply without a solution on these boards given their website says no warranty for end users.

I do know for a fact I have had one of these Asrock motherboards arrive DOA and Newegg discovered "damage" on a pci-express slot lock tab and declared it unable to RMA because of it. But that is Newegg making the claim and not Asrock so I Paypal disputed and won that case with Newegg. Paypal does have your back when sellers don't honor DOA policies.


----------



## JunkBear (Sep 30, 2014)

Friend of mine exchanged me one for a reformating of his computers and I do not have any problems with it. But it's older model and nobody want these anymore. Probably bad lucks with newer models.


----------



## Naito (Sep 30, 2014)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I started this thread asking if my experiences were common or just bad luck and you start pointing fingers at the OP in an insulting manner.



Well the title seems more as a general statement about AsRock reliability with the statistics to back it up, but alas it was just your personal opinion/experience. It's fair enough that you are fed up and it may or may not be AsRocks fault, but you've been saying things like, "I have seen " and "I read", making me think you have not actively tried to seek assistance from either the store who sold you the product or AsRock themselves and have been voicing your own anger with hearsay. Just remember the people with the loudest voice on the Internet tend to be the ones who feel they have been done wrong by, not the ones who haven't.

On the US support site, rather than the global site you linked to, AsRock states:



			
				AsRock Repair/RMA said:
			
		

> *ASRock America provide 1, 2, 3 years warranty service* depend on the model to *Authorized Distributor*, users should refer to the retailer or original vender RMA & Refund policy.* If experiencing difficulties in warranty service through your dealer or place of purchase, ASRock will attempt to resolve this issue.* If you like to find out the warranty information on your motherboard you could always contact user@asrockamerica.com for more detail information.
> For the motherboard that out of warranty, there is a service charge depend on the model + shipping for each item. ASRock America will only provide warranty service to ASRock products purchased within North America.



So first step would be to contact the store you purchased the board from and see what they'll do. If the store refuses to handle the warranty request, contact AsRock directly. Be firm, but polite and you'll may be surprised how they _may _handle it. If the board is older than say an acceptable 12 months, they may refuse to process the claim.

I'm not trying to be rude, I'm just calling it like I see.   I honestly hope you find a swift solution, as it is never fun to go through what you are experiencing.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Less logistics involved if you can get it swapped by retailer/etailer than manufacturer, quicker turnaround aswell



Naito said:


> Well the title seems more as a general statement about AsRock reliability with the statistics to back it up, but alas it was just your personal opinion/experience. It's fair enough that you are fed up and it may or may not be AsRocks fault, but you've been saying things like, "I have seen " and "I read", making me think you have not actively tried to seek assistance from either the store who sold you the product or AsRock themselves and have been voicing your own anger with hearsay. Just remember the people with the loudest voice on the Internet tend to be the ones who feel they have been done wrong by, not the ones who haven't.
> 
> On the US support site, rather than the global site you linked to, AsRock states:
> 
> ...


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm a bit tired of this, so I'm going to answer you with what you need.

1) I am in the greater Charlotte area, just outside the Piedmont Delta Triangle.  If I can get service, you should be the same.
2) Contact AsRock by e-mail, and start an RMA.  Coming on here and whining that AsRock has no return policy is not a solution for anything.
3) Avoid the regular RMA channels.  I'm going to do you a huge solid, and give you the contact e-mail for AsRock that I was given.  This person was friendly, quick, and if you manage to be angry with them it's because you are being intolerable to work with.
4) Stop getting angry on this forum.  Seriously, you came here to vent and moan, rather than find a solution.  We've all had that, but the solution to venting is called grain alcohol (assuming you're old enough).


stephanie@asrockamerica.com

This should go without saying, but given your reaction I feel I need to say it.  Get your information (motherboard identification, receipt, purchase date, and purchase store) together before contacting her.  Explain yourself without anger, and treat her like a human being (rather than a faceless corporation that somehow wronged you).  Expect a response back within 48 hours, and expect her to do everything she can for you.  She was friendly to me, through multiple different RMAs, and I see no reason that would not be true now.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 30, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> I'm a bit tired of this, so I'm going to answer you with what you need. Coming on here and *whining that AsRock has no return policy* is not a solution for anything. ... *if you manage to be angry with them it's because you are being intolerable to work with*. Stop getting angry on this forum.  Seriously, *you came here to vent and moan,* rather than find a solution.  We've all had that, but the solution to venting is called *grain alcohol (assuming you're old enough)*. This should go without saying, but given your reaction I feel I need to say it.  Get your information (motherboard identification, receipt, purchase date, and purchase store) together before contacting her.  Explain yourself without anger, and treat her like a human being (rather than a faceless corporation that somehow wronged you).  Expect a response back within 48 hours, and expect her to do everything she can for you.  She was friendly to me, through multiple different RMAs, and I see no reason that would not be true now.



Seriously, I am just trying to keep things civil and you make comments like the ones above. I shared my experiences and in a open-minded fashion and asked for information on other peoples experiences regarding a company. Then I get insulted by people like you. This used to be a friendly forum where people shared ideas but honestly that behavior ruins it.


----------



## Naito (Sep 30, 2014)

DaedalusHelios said:


> ...the cheapest analogue VRMs for processor power phases and lie about it being a digital VRM in some boards.



It isn't as black and white as that. When I was researching the Z77 Extreme4 a couple of years ago, I came across  this review. As I wasn't planning on OC'ing that much (as my CPU is a non-k), the feature levels and price of this board were acceptable for me. Having said that, it can still handle a 3770 OC'd to it's highest clocks just fine. It's still running smooth as silk.

Quick summary of what he said regarding the VRM; The reviewer stated that although, "The gold capacitors and the inductors and the heatsinks look really nice, and they are at the same quality as a good ASUS board", AsRock did use D-PAK MOSFETS (as you already have read). These aren't bad quality per se, just aren't as suitable for use with the modern fast-switching power supplies, thus produce more heat. Furthermore, the 8 phase VRM is simply two drivers bridged with 4 phases each, effectively creating one large 4 phase VRM. The VRM itself is controlled by  "a very high tech analog PWM" (ISL6367).

AsRock technically is/isn't being misleading, depending on how you look at it. The ISL6367 PWM Controller is labeled as a 'Hybrid Digital' controller by Intersil themselves. You can view datasheet here.

Your issues may arise due to the heat the D-PAK MOSFETS tend to put out. Combine this heat with your tendency to overclock (judging by your specs) and the lack of active cooling/insufficient airflow over the VRM heatsinks, and you have a dead board. If you end up keeping the board in running service (if you succeed with an RMA), maybe consider aftermarket heat sinks or more active cooling for the VRMs.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 30, 2014)

Naito said:


> It isn't as black and white as that. When I was researching the Z77 Extreme4 a couple of years ago, I came across  this review. As I wasn't planning on OC'ing that much (as my CPU is a non-k), the feature levels and price of this board were acceptable for me. Having said that, it can still handle a 3770 OC'd to it's highest clocks just fine. It's still running smooth as silk.
> 
> Quick summary of what he said regarding the VRM; The reviewer stated that although, "The gold capacitors and the inductors and the heatsinks look really nice, and they are at the same quality as a good ASUS board", AsRock did use D-PAK MOSFETS (as you already have read). These aren't bad quality per se, just aren't as suitable for use with the modern fast-switching power supplies, thus produce more heat. Furthermore, the 8 phase VRM is simply two drivers bridged with 4 phases each, effectively creating one large 4 phase VRM. The VRM itself is controlled by  "a very high tech analog PWM" (ISL6367).
> 
> ...



Sadly, two of the three that went out were not OC'ed at all and running stock. Airflow was low RPM 120mm fans with low CFM, so perhaps I should consider better case airflow as a preventative measure in the future. Thank you.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2014)

A directed fan at them.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 30, 2014)

DaedalusHelios said:


> It doesn't help that Asrock does not stand by its products thanks to its nonexistent warranty.
> 
> 
> I would obviously advise against Asrock if you are going to take the 2011v3 plunge like I will soon.
> ...





DaedalusHelios said:


> Two Z77 Extreme3 and one Z77 Extreme4. I honestly figured they would have at least a 3 year warranty but apparently they have no warranty whatsoever. I guess I have just been cursed by Asrock.
> 
> I never had a gigabyte or MSI board fail despite using just as many of them.





DaedalusHelios said:


> I read online they have the cheapest analogue VRMs for processor power phases and lie about it being a digital VRM in some boards. I wouldn't know if those claims are true but it doesn't sound like something individuals would lie about being incorrect. I figured that is what caused my last Z77 Extreme4 to suddenly power off and throw the error that there was no RAM inserted.



I judge you based upon your output.  Read what you wrote again, and objectively assess it.  What you find is:
1) Wild assumption, based upon hearsay on some other forum somewhere.
2) Blatantly incorrect information about warranty.
3) Zero effort to resolve an issue demonstrated.

I'll gladly take my assumptions back when you do some fact checking.  If it helps, crack open that motherboard manual.  They list the warranty terms in it, and considering I'm looking at three books right now you're going to have to convince me your arguments can hold water.  Right now, the facts are against you.  If more than half of the comments here indicate you are wrong, mistaken, or doing something incorrectly then you probably are.


----------



## Naito (Sep 30, 2014)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Sadly, two of the three that went out were not OC'ed at all and running stock. Airflow was low RPM 120mm fans with low CFM, so perhaps I should consider better case airflow as a preventative measure in the future. Thank you.



Just seems like very, very bad luck. My board has so far survived 2 hot Melbourne summers and is not far off it's third. Earlier last year, we had almost 2 weeks of temperatures of close to 40c (the peak was 43c). Again, in March of last year, (early Autumn/Fall for us Aussies), we saw another heatwave of 9 consecutive days over 32c (and my house doesn't have an air conditioner :/). Mind you, these are usually dry-heat days (low humidity). I only have one 120mm exhaust, one 120mm intake, and two 120mm push-pull config on my Hyper 212, so I dunno what to say about your luck. I do have two 120mm fans as exhaust on top of the case which I have not used (apart from initial test when first installed), but can do if temperatures soar in summer again.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Idk if after 2 boards aint right, Id move to the next model up or switch makers.


----------



## Naito (Sep 30, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Idk if after 2 boards aint right. Id move to the next model up or switch makers.



DaedalusHelios may also have gotten unlucky with the PSU used. While it may review very well and otherwise be of decent quality, his PSU may have slight voltage ripple or noise on one of the rails which could make the already 'unhappy' D-PAKs worse off. Having said that, it would most likely be cheaper to replace the board with either a higher rated AsRock (if exchange + cash is possible?) or go another brand that he knows for sure has a digital PWM/VRM features he wants.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 30, 2014)

DaedalusHelios said:


> No need to act so disrespectful. That will get you nowhere in life. Show me a link on Asrock's site that says otherwise. Or did you even read the post showing it says it offers none from their site? Here I will make it easier for you: http://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=RMA
> 
> 
> *
> ...



WTF is that, that's no real review sheesh.

Here's a real review
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&file=print&reid=308

And you never know it could be a faulty unit to although by that review link above i know i would not buy it.


----------



## Naito (Sep 30, 2014)

AsRock said:


> WTF is that, that's no real review sheesh.



Yeah, JonnyGuru, Hardware Secrets, and even some of the more recent TPU power supply reviews by crmaris are the only ones worth reading.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 30, 2014)

*lilhasselhoffer* is correct in his assessment, Just look at the title of the thread you made. It sets the tone. Just settle down and say thank you


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 30, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> I judge you based upon your output.  Read what you wrote again, and objectively assess it.  What you find is:
> 1) Wild assumption, based upon hearsay on some other forum somewhere.
> 2) Blatantly incorrect information about warranty.
> 3) Zero effort to resolve an issue demonstrated.
> ...



1. I made no wild assumption, I simply stated the things that I read over forums. That is not an assumption. An assumption is: "a thing that is accepted as true or as certain to happen, without proof." In this case the proof is through multiple places I read and no further judgement was made other than what I read. Restating what others have said is not an assumption. Read the links again maybe? (If you say the sources are not credible then that is different. That is a valid possibility that I was just mislead into thinking something that was incorrect through my own experiences and data I have read.)

2. It wasn't blatantly incorrect if I pulled it directly from Asrock's website as the link I provided indicated. Read the link again maybe?
If you read another section that says otherwise then that is information contradicting what was stated on another page on their official website.

3. Do you call zero effort to resolve the troubleshooting with the multimeter that I stated in the thread, or the error codes I referenced, or maybe even the RMA I referenced in the thread with Newegg? I guess you didn't read that either.

_Before you make wild assumptions yourself about others you should treat them with respect first and actually read all their posts. Some people are actually helping me without insulting me and I do appreciate them a lot. Thats is why I thank their posts to do my best to show them respect.


AsRock said:



			WTF is that, that's no real review sheesh.

Here's a real review
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&file=print&reid=308

And you never know it could be a faulty unit to although by that review link above i know i would not buy it.
		
Click to expand...

_
I can't argue with Jonnyguru. He does write some great reviews. I hope my XFX 850 isn't a risk either, that PSU was rated highly at Hardforum but I didn't check them out at Jonnyguru yet. The 1200watt shouldn't have had that much ripple with a 400 watt load to kill a motherboard I would hope. If it is then that is terrible.

*EDIT* The XFX 850 pro is alright apparently: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=217


----------



## Espionage724 (Sep 30, 2014)

My warranty experience with ASRock was nothing but terrible. My hardware didn't fail per-say, but basically, I bought a motherboard because ASRock said it supported a particular CPU; then they later remove support after numerous people claim it didn't work right.

I asked for a motherboard upgrade to support the CPU I bought it for, they said yes, and then gave me the runaround for two months. Then they eventually ask me to pay for an upgrade, and then they say they can't accept a paid upgrade. Total waste of time, and $12 for me shipping the board to them initially.

Here's a detailed explanation of the endeavor: http://redd.it/2d9ap9

In the end, I accomplished nothing trying to get support from ASRock except hassle. Newegg eventually got involved, and they were willing to do a refund on the board, but I had already given it to someone else. So if anything, I learned Newegg has pretty ok support 

So based on that, it's clear ASRock doesn't actually test what CPUs work on their boards, and their support is terrible. And on an unrelated note, I had a H97 Killer that flexed really easily in the middle, and had a relatively loose PS/2 port; so I question their build quality heavily. I can't say I'd recommend ASRock for any kind of hardware purchase really.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 30, 2014)

Espionage724 said:


> My warranty experience with ASRock was nothing but terrible. My hardware didn't fail per-say, but basically, I bought a motherboard because ASRock said it supported a particular CPU; then they later remove support after numerous people claim it didn't work right.
> 
> I asked for a motherboard upgrade to support the CPU I bought it for, they said yes, and then gave me the runaround for two months. Then they eventually ask me to pay for an upgrade, and then they say they can't accept a paid upgrade. Total waste of time, and $12 for me shipping the board to them initially.
> 
> ...




Well I am sorry to hear about that but it gives me the heads up to watch out for it. Thank you for sharing your experience with us. It helps with understanding various perspectives handling the situation. But I will see if they accept my RMA directly and I guess I'll try my luck.


----------



## Naito (Sep 30, 2014)

Espionage724 said:


> I can't say I'd recommend ASRock for any kind of hardware purchase really.



I have recommended AsRock on multiple occasions and have heard no complaints, in fact quite the opposite, nothing but praises. All of the ones I recommended for peoples builds are still functioning fine. Warranty here is much simpler too; most stores go out of their way to assist customers (as it should be good business practice anywhere). If the store refuses, the manufacturer is usually easily contacted and dealt with and work as fast as they can to resolve the issue. If neither cooperate, usually quoting the relevant sections of the Australian Consumer Law will budge them. If they still won't resolve the issue, the issue can be escalated to the court of law/ombudsman , but normally would be more hassle than it is worth.

EDIT: I have personally used AsRock right back to LGA775 (P45XE) and have recommended AsRock to other people from LGA1366 onwards.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 30, 2014)

Naito said:


> I have recommended AsRock on multiple occasions and have heard no complaints, in fact quite the opposite, nothing but praises. All of the ones I recommended for peoples builds are still functioning fine. Warranty here is much simpler too; most stores go out of their way to assist customers (as it should be good business practice anywhere). If the store refuses, the manufacturer is usually easily contacted and dealt with and work as fast as they can to resolve the issue. If neither cooperate, usually quoting the relevant sections of the *Australian Consumer Law* will budge them. If they still won't resolve the issue, the issue can be escalated to the court of law/ombudsman , but normally would be more hassle than it is worth.
> 
> EDIT: I have personally used AsRock right back to LGA775 (P45XE) and have recommended AsRock to other people from LGA1366 onwards.



Well I don't live in Australia but I did read about people having to use the Attorney General's office and that was the only thing that worked to avoid a $50 fee despite poor workmanship of a cold solder joint. According to here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1439341/asrock-rma-issue

For my own use a $50 fee isn't a big deal. If I deploy say 100 computers and half fail I would not want to fork out 50x50=$2,500 plus shipping and make a project stall for a week or two. If I show cost savings from engineering something myself I get a bonus. I wouldn't want fees to cut into that for no good reason. That is partially the reason for this thread. I wanted to make sure buying more Asrock in the future wouldn't lead to the issues stated above.

The marketed "corporate stable" ASUS models(LGA775 era) that are cheap have also have given me trouble so I stayed away from low end ASUS during my last upgrade cycle.


----------



## Naito (Sep 30, 2014)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Well I don't live in Australia



I know, I was just stating it, but it rarely ever goes that far. I have returned motherboards and graphics cards to the store I purchased them from and they often don't bother asking questions. Just a quick inspection on the spot, an offer of replacement or refund, and you're done. I once had to wait 3 months for a motherboard (Gigabyte board) to be sent by the store, back to Gigabyte to be repaired and then back to store for pickup, but that was the worse I have ever experienced. I couldn't imagine why the support in the States would be any different.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 30, 2014)

I've generally had good experiences with AsRock. I also have a Z77 Extreme4 that I don't think Ill end up using...


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 30, 2014)

Naito said:


> I know, I was just stating it, but it rarely ever goes that far. I have returned motherboards and graphics cards to the store I purchased them from and they often don't bother asking questions. Just a quick inspection on the spot, an offer of replacement or refund, and you're done. I once had to wait 3 months for a motherboard (Gigabyte board) to be sent by the store, back to Gigabyte to be repaired and then back to store for pickup, but that was the worse I have ever experienced. I couldn't imagine why the support in the States would be any different.



Store support in the United States at brick and mortar is horrendous in my area at least. Although almost all manufacturers I have dealt with have been great. That is why I avoid using stores as much as I can thanks to bad experiences. There is a lot of scammers, thieves, and boosters around Charlotte, Greensboro, Raleigh, and Durham where I live at so I can't blame them for being resistant. I never want to hassle the clerk so I just make it a point not to shop at places that don't have an open return policy because I kind of feel sorry for people that have to work customer service counters. They deal with mean people all day so I show them respect and thank them for their time. Those poor bastards probably are living in poverty.  But like I said, if I can deal manufacturer direct I always do thanks to good experiences with manufacturers.

But I do realize if mine plays out like Espionage724's does, I am in for a hassle.

BTW I did have RMA issues using newegg on two out of four RMAs. The last one I just used a Paypal dispute after they declined to RMA and Paypal took care of it. DOA is one case where I absolutely require a refund one way or another with online transactions. The three RMAs before that were "ancient history" as despite as much hardware as I buy I usually end up with a low failure rate. The only other rash of RMAs I had experienced was with Asus 700 series Nvidia chipset motherboards, but they were known to have issues.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 30, 2014)

I would ask that you keep things civil here, the OP is perfectly entitled to his opinion, we all form it based on personal experiences and clearly his with Asrock has not been a positive one, yours may be different and thats fine, I have only owned one Asrock board and it served me very well but I am sure there are plenty out there with different experiences....... if we reach the day here that members cannot express their own opinions without things getting personal then it's a very sad day.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 30, 2014)

Alot of this could have been avoided if the OP had done like I and numerous others on here asked him to do, which is actually email ASRock, and then let us know what his situation is. Instead, he chose to keep saying they have no policy, and he has done all he could.

Respectfully, I am asking the OP again, to e-mail the company, even use the email address @lilhasselhoffer listed if you want. You've got plenty of anecdotal evidence here from members that ASRock can be very good to deal with, regardless what their website says, and that at the lower end of the motherboard scales, most motherboards have higher than normal failure rates, no matter the manufacturer.

Hopefully this wraps it up for advice. OP, please let us know the result of your contact with Support.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 30, 2014)

May I propose a compromise here?

Can the OP change this thread to something like "Avoid AsRock: I Have Experienced High Failure Rates with Their Motherboards."  If the title stopped there it would be personal opinion, supported by experience.  While not immensely useful (if 4/100 motherboards fail, and you receive 4 failures that's 100% loss for you, but a 4% failure rate on the boards), it does communicate that the OP has qualms with AsRock.  I'm not opposed to that, and my personal experience would actually seem to reflect that assessment of their products.

The qualm, as I see it, is the claim that AsRock has no warranty.  I admit that Newegg has contradictory information on occasion, but the listed warranties are accurate.  Additionally, AsRock has some very poor translation of their returns policy.  They switch between multiple terms, and their language conflates sellers, customers, and authorized distributors.  None of this is reasonable, but it doesn't mean there is no warranty.  Based upon other people's input, there is obviously a working warranty and a method by which to get service.


I apologize for any perceived attack on the OP, which was not my intention.  Everything typed indicates that there has been no contact with AsRock at all.  I only ask that the OP gives them some sort of opportunity to make them whole.  Once you've been in manufacturing you begin to understand that perception is reality.  When people go out of their way to complain about something (presumably as a warning to others in an effort to prevent similar difficulties) you want the chance to make them whole.  It doesn't seem as though AsRock has been given that chance, and I don't believe that is fair.  Before we gather the pitchforks and torches, perhaps we should allow them the opportunity to fix their issues.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 1, 2014)

I used Newegg as RMA first as it was what Asrock instructed me to do via their website. It it was rejected.

Soon I will send Asrock an email to see if they will offer any form of coverage or repair options for me on my other motherboards. I can't send it right now because I am working 14 hours a day for the next 4 days, but they will receive correspondence from me soon.

I will update the first post and the title with solved if and when it does get resolved in any way. I don't see why my opinion of Asrock was so troubling for so many honestly. I do not own stock in the company, nor do I think my opinion will change their financial standing. Anyone can disagree or show someone was mislead by simply posting evidence to the contrary. All I wanted were opinions from the community, information, and an intellectual discussion. I wanted to believe I was mislead as I had something to gain in being wrong and actually having options available. Otherwise I would not have asked for other people's experiences in the first post. I just figured I did not have any options but now I am going to further pursue the avenues that were suggested. Thank you all for any and all considerations and help. I did not intend any harm in the creation of this thread. I apologize for any frustration or feelings of contempt my title may have caused.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 1, 2014)

My roommate has two ASrock Z77 Extreme4's with the exact same random reboot issue, I'm not too surprised to see failures with both ASrock and Asus these days.



> I apologize for any perceived attack on the OP, which was not my intention. Everything typed indicates that there has been no contact with AsRock at all. I only ask that the OP gives them some sort of opportunity to make them whole



I completely agree, the manufacturer should atleast be given a chance to bend you over first.

It's way more fun to watch chains of e-mails of terrible support, and gives much better reasoning for future potential buyers to avoid a product. These companys need more support publicity.

IMO Support experience should be part of standard reviews. RMA the board shortly after the product is launched. They should be there to review the entirety of the product to include the company behind it, not just the board itself.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 2, 2014)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> My roommate has two ASrock Z77 Extreme4's with the exact same random reboot issue, I'm not too surprised to see failures with both ASrock and Asus these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Serial number or address of the reviewer could give away that it was going to be used in a review. You would most likely have to get a random person to buy it, RMA it, and pass on the data to be included in a review.

That is exactly why I will use the normal route to initiate my RMA and update the thread with my experiences. People need to know what standard treatment they can expect. They could be awesome for all I know. Time will tell.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 2, 2014)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I completely agree, the manufacturer should atleast be given a chance to bend you over first.
> 
> It's way more fun to watch chains of e-mails of terrible support, and gives much better reasoning for future potential buyers to avoid a product. These companys need more support publicity.
> 
> IMO Support experience should be part of standard reviews. RMA the board shortly after the product is launched. They should be there to review the entirety of the product to include the company behind it, not just the board itself.



You seem to be starting from a point of anger.  I'll hazard the guess that RMAs have been messy for you in the past.

To that end, allow me to explain my earlier e-mail address from AsRock.  They do have a standard RMA address, but that seems to go into the ether.  Once in the ether, the request is processed, shot to the appropriate "local contact," and dealt with from there.  My understanding is that the person I referred to is the support for the US, if not North America.  She was excellent to work with, and direct contact with her produces much faster and cleaner results than the standard RMA address.

Before you go any further, Asus and Gigabyte also have their problems.  Their immense size means there are several unique thing to deal with.  Asus has an e-mail for RMAs, which transfers you to another address for cross-shipping, which requires you get a different person if you want to actually be updated on the status of a return.

Gigabyte has a unified return address, but their speed is miserable.  48 hours between responses was standard, and once you develop contact they force you to jump through hoops step-by-step, even whenever you've already done everything to isolate the problem.


Technical support everywhere is a problem, because so often they have to ask the initial question of "is it plugged in?"  They need to assume stupidity on the part of the consumer, because so many of them demonstrate mind bogglingly foolish reactions.  I don't judge support based upon that, I judge based upon whether my product works when I'm done, and what it's cost me.  As yet AsRock hasn't "bent me over" any more than anyone else.



Also, you seem to have no manufacturing background.  Allow me to rectify this.  If any one component has an average failure rate of one in 10,000 (.01%), and you've got a computer board with an average of 600 component, you'll fail 35 board just for components.  Assuming that your pick and place machines produce an error of only 10 boards in 10,000, you've got another 10 failures to weed out.  Let's also assume that the method for printing each layer of your circuit board only produces an error is 10 out of every 10,000 parts, with each board containing 4 layers on average.  Another board is lost.  Finally, the boards have to be transported.  Lets ball park those losses at 2%.  I say this because between trans-continental ocean voyages, warehouse storage, and to-location movement a lot of crap happens.  200 more are lost.  We are looking at a failure rate of 246 boards out of every 10,000 on average.  Even assuming the best QC in the world, only 46 of those failures could really be caught.

This all assumes a good design.  If the design of a board is poor that 246 number could be more like 8000/10000.  

Considering all of this, it's fair to wait for the manufacturer to make you whole.  If that's not acceptable then you need to pay for the finest QC in the industry, and not buy a budget board.  While this isn't easy to hear, a board that has 1/2000 QC inspected to keep labor costs low enough to meet a price point will always have a greater rate of failure than an expensive high-end one.


----------



## Rowsol (Oct 2, 2014)

I've only had 2 Asrock mobos and one was defective.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 2, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Considering all of this, it's fair to wait for the manufacturer to make you whole.  If that's not acceptable then you need to pay for the finest QC in the industry, and not buy a budget board.  While this isn't easy to hear, a board that has 1/2000 QC inspected to keep labor costs low enough to meet a price point will always have a greater rate of failure than an expensive high-end one.



The problem is that manufacturers do NOT have any interest in making consumers whole, as Asus has not had even a meaningful shred of customer service since before the Nforce 2 days, but the brand still prints money. You don't need "manufacturing experience" to understand that service is shit and the brand is so embedded in enthusiasts brain they don't even consider it anymore until problems run rampant.

What is also troubling is the fact that one can send the same board in multiple times without it even being touched and they call it "fixed" or they play RMA runaround games like OP.

You can search r/buildapc for nightmares with ASUS rmas that are all current, and you will be flooded with complaints. It doesn't even take active searching.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2014)

i wonder if OP was rude in rma requests. i know of someone who was rude with amd and they just brushed him off. whereas i asked them for help politely and they sent me their prototype foxconn copper heat pipe cooler that came with later phenoms, for free, shipped all the way from europe.


shitty service is like what i got from asus, they repaired my board 4times in 2 years and the last time i had to pull strings to get a replacement. and then i just put it aside and got this asrock one. didnt even bother selling it, it was THAT bad.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 3, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> i wonder if OP was rude in rma requests.



I am the thread OP. Are you trolling? My RMA request with Newegg was rather simple. I stated that I tested the motherboard with two known working sets of compatible hardware and it would not boot or show anything on either monitor. RMA request was accepted, then the RMA was declined as previously noted, and I won the paypal dispute. The other two were never RMA'd to Newegg since they passed Newegg's brief 30 day coverage. RMA's don't require much, just a list of problems and the troubleshooting already performed to make the diagnosis. My experience with Newegg was actually good despite the RMA and I still buy plenty from them for me and my business needs. 

Or you could have been trying to respond to Dippy and said OP by accident.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 3, 2014)

im confused  i though dippykoodlez and you were the same.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 3, 2014)

For what it's worth, ASRock was very popular amongst high stress applications such as GPU mining.  I can't picture them being low in the quality department for that reason alone.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 3, 2014)

R-T-B said:


> For what it's worth, ASRock was very popular amongst high stress applications such as GPU mining.  I can't picture them being low in the quality department for that reason alone.


 
Well, it all depends on if you get a mid-high to high end board....really just like any MB manufacturer.  Anything below that is always going to be hit and miss.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 3, 2014)

The most popular board in mining was the cheapest possible in the lineup.


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 3, 2014)

I use a lot of ASRock boards and I'm happy with them so far. I can turn on up to five systems throughout the house for UT3 LAN games and my grand kids love it when they're here.

There is an i7-870 system using a Lynnfield based ASRock board. This is used for gaming when there is a fourth grandchild here that wants to play too.

There is an ASRock H61MV-ITX system that my wife has in her office machine that she's using for her college doctorate degree.

I have an ASROCk 990FX Extreme4 with an FX-8350 CPU in it that's strictly used for gaming when my grand kids show up.

My main rig has an ASRock Z87 Fatality Killer in it with an i5-4690K

Last is an ASRock Z68 Extreme7 Gen3 with a i7-2600K CPU And that is one of my daily drivers.


The Lynnfield box has been here for years and seems to be bulletproof. The rest seem to be good quality boards too. I've never had to RMA any of them yet, and my guess is that they're all out of warranty at this point except for my wife's board.
I had a run of bad luck with Gigabyte boards and stopped buying them for four years, but have bought another one since then and it's good.

I've used MSI,  and ECS recently for customer builds and they're working out for me too.

If you build a lot, you're bound to run into snags every now and then. It goes with the territory. I take each PC outside and blow the dust out of them regularly. I use the best PSU's that I can afford at the time I build.

Good luck getting satisfaction from them DaedalusHelios.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 4, 2014)

R-T-B said:


> The most popular board in mining was the cheapest possible in the lineup.



Mining is not high stress on a motherboard by any means.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 4, 2014)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Mining is not high stress on a motherboard by any means.



Dunno man, running any computational function 24/7 (often in like in my case, a garage) is pretty stressful.  The fact that many miners overspec the PCIe slots wattage draw doesn't help.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 4, 2014)

R-T-B said:


> Dunno man, running any computational function 24/7 (often in like in my case, a garage) is pretty stressful.  The fact that many miners overspec the PCIe slots wattage draw doesn't help.



If the GPU violates PCIE spec, the failure is fault of the GPU not Motherboard.

Just because a motherboard is designed "to spec" should not make it special by any means, but for some reason enthusiasts fail to care sometimes.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 4, 2014)

> If the GPU violates PCIE spec, the failure is fault of the GPU not Motherboard.



More the fault of the fact that people are using special risers to draw more than the board ever intended, via x4 and x1 slots.


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 4, 2014)

Do those risers have extra power plugs (molex) on them?


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 6, 2014)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Mining is not high stress on a motherboard by any means.


Think it through... 

Its not that a SINGLE card takes is out of spec, its that they are running several cards on boards not meant to have so much draw out of all the PCIe slots. That is why you either:

A> run with powered risers (like neil said - but USB/molex/etc)
B> run on a board that has a supplemental PCIe power capabilities which removes the need for powered risers.

So yes, mining can be high stress on a motherboard.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 6, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> Think it through...
> 
> Its not that a SINGLE card takes is out of spec, its that they are running several cards on boards not meant to have so much draw out of all the PCIe slots. That is why you either:
> 
> ...




Spec is spec. Either a motherboard supports the spec or not. Using a board that doesn't support the spec for the slot you put it in, no shit it's liable to kill the board. That's just ig'nant.

Using a board improperly does not mean it's "hard on a board", it's just improper use of the device. No less, no more.


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 6, 2014)

Some boards have much better designs when it come to power handling. They have better parts going into their build too. You get better results with some equipment.

The people I know who were mining were always looking for a way to add more GPUs into the mix and make more money. Sometimes they pushed it too far and ended up replacing hardware.
They ~did~ quickly find out what worked the best for their rigs. (trial and error)


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2014)

Seems we are going round in circles now and it's time to call it a day, I am more than happy to re-open the thread at the Op's request should he have any significant new updates.   Thank you.


----------

